# Grey Knight Chapter Organization Chart



## theduke (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey everyone, been playing grey knights for little over a year and there has always been one thing that I have missed. In each of the codex’s there hasn’t been a chapter organization chart. So a few weeks ago I found my self really bored and came up with one by my self. Below are a list of key things found in the codex that set guidelines for the chapter, and then below that is the first four brotherhoods of the organization chart.

Eight Grand masters- one for each of the brotherhoods
One hundred battle-brothers- per brotherhood
Brotherhood officers-Brother Captain, Brotherhood champion, Grand Master
Brother-Captain- Commands the brother Hood
Brotherhood Champion
Grand Master- Holds final responsibility over the brotherhood
Ten Man squads
Three to seven units of each-terminators, purgation, strike squads
Each led by a justcar
Purifiers and paladins- are additional but separate brotherhoods
Paladins are led by- the supreme grand master



*Paladin Brotherhood*​Supreme Grand Master Draigo
Librarian
40 Paladin Brothers
4 Venerable Dreadnoughts
6 Dreadnoughts

*Purifier Brotherhood*
Castellan Crowe
Librarian
100 Purifier Squads
4 Venerable Dreadnoughts
3 Dreadnoughts

*1st Brotherhood*
Grand Master Mordrak
Brother-Captain
Brotherhood Champion
Librarian
1 Paladin Squad
4 Terminator Squads
2 Purgation Squads
2 Strike Squads
2 Nemesis Dreadknight
1 Venerable Dreadnought
3 Dreadnoughts

*2nd Brotherhood*
Grand Master 
Brother-Captain Stern
Brotherhood Champion
Librarian
1 Paladin Squad
2 Terminator Squads
3 Purifier Squads
2 Purgation Squads
2 Strike Squads
2 Nemesis Dreadknight
1 Venerable Dreadnought
2 Dreadnoughts

*3rd Brotherhood*
Grand Master
Brother-Captain
Brotherhood Champion
Librarian
1 Paladin Squad
4 Terminator Squads
1 Interceptor Squad
2 Purgation Squads
2 Strike Squads
2 Nemesis Dreadknight
2 Venerable Dreadnought
1 Dreadnoughts


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think your purifier numbers are wrong, as Im sure I read in the codex that theres usually only a very small number of them.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Right. While Purifier numbers aren't static and can swell higher in number (due to an impending incursion) they tend to settle around the 40-man mark on average. You may have got this mixed up with the Paladins, who's numbers are never stated. As such I'd assume it is the Paladins that number at normal levels.

My impression on the texts:
The Grand Masters don't directly control each brotherhood but leave that up to the Brother-Captains. Instead they form the 'Chapter Council'. They only commandeer one of the brotherhoods when an incursion is so powerful that a Grand Master is required to oversee it. Thus if I was doing this project I'd be inclined to place both the Grand Master and Paladins outside of each brotherhood heading. After all, Paladins are are there to protect the Grand Masters alone, though they can often be sent out by Grand Masters to assist a Brotherhood without the Grand Master to accompany them.

Finally, while the Supreme Grand Master likely has the largest percentage of Paladins at his assistance, there is nothing that officially states he is the figurehead of the brotherhood.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the first brotherhood is the purifier brotherhood and that there are many paladins spred throughout the different brotherhoods.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Reading the codex in front of me my previous remarks is still the impression I get - that Paladins are assigned to Brotherhoods on various missions by the Grand Masters. It's stated they leave their normal brotherhood upon achieving the rank of Paladin, suggesting they are no longer part of another brotherhood.

@theduke - Here are a list of names from the codex (and a few other sources) of ranked knights. I've left off the names of Grand-Masters and Brother-Captains that we know are already dead within the lore:

Grand Masters
Kaldor Draigo
Agraveld Tor
Castavor Drak
Drystann Cromm
Tencendur
Valdar Aurikon
Varden Kai
Vorth Mordrak

Brother Captains
Arno Trevan (2nd Brotherhood)
Arvann Stern
Caddon Varn
Dhark Tegvar
Leodegarius
Pelenas


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

dont forget Nathaniel Garro is the Supreme Grand Master! :grin: :wink:


----------



## theduke (Aug 24, 2010)

wow you guys are great, thanks for all the help in making this as close to actual as i can get it. I will definitly take into account the things you brought up.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

I feel like you should just call the terminators and the strike squads "grey knight squads" Because im pretty sure it says the Knights can fit most all of their entire chapter in terminator armor if they wanted to.


----------

